
Why Is the World Health Organization So Bad at Communicating Cancer Risk? - r721
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/10/why-is-the-world-health-organization-so-bad-at-communicating-cancer-risk/412468/?single_page=true
======
informatimago
Because it's a political entity just like the IPCC, and they have political
agenda instead of a scientific process?
[http://www.who.int/governance/eb/eb_members/en/](http://www.who.int/governance/eb/eb_members/en/)
26% of the 34 members are muslim states: ALBANIA, EGYPT, ERITREA, GAMBIA,
JORDAN, KAZAKHSTAN, KUWAIT, PAKISTAN, SAUDI ARABIA.

